# Programming The Stc 1000 Temp Controller



## Amber Fluid

I have plugged in my fridge to the STC 1000 (cooling) but I don't think I have it programmed right. 



I would rally appreciate someone who has had one of these for a while please provide how you have programmed yours. My fridge seems to want to turn on and off quite regularly which makes me think that I haven't set it right. My current settings are:

F1 = 20C
F2 = 1.0
F3 = was 3 now set to 10
F4 = 0

Any ideas would be most welcome thanks.


----------



## peterl1981

whats your email and i will send you the instructions


cheers lynchman


----------



## bradsbrew

Where have you got the temp probe?


----------



## felon

They are the similar settings to mine. F1 = 18, F2 = 1, F3 = 3, F4 = 0. I don't have any problems. I run my probe on the side of my fermentor with a piece of foam sponge over it and held on by masking tape.


----------



## DKS

lynchman said:


> whats your email and i will send you the instructions
> 
> 
> cheers lynchman



Good idea lynchman,
Double check against the intsruction perametres. 
Note: delay time can get you into trouble sometimes.
Set, then be patient for the fridge to do its thing.
After that if no joy re post problem Its pretty straight forward It sounds like setting perametres ascew.
Daz


----------



## peaky

felon said:


> They are the similar settings to mine. F1 = 18, F2 = 1, F3 = 3, F4 = 0. I don't have any problems. I run my probe on the side of my fermentor with a piece of foam sponge over it and held on by masking tape.



+1 (except for the F2)

F1 = 18, F2 = 0.5, F3 = 3, F4 = 0.

I have the F2 set to 0.5 and my compressor delay never kicks in that I've noticed.


----------



## michael_aussie

peakydh said:


> +1 (except for the F2)
> 
> F1 = 18, F2 = 0.5, F3 = 3, F4 = 0.
> 
> I have the F2 set to 0.5 and my compressor delay never kicks in that I've noticed.


F3 is the delay between when the set point is reached and the cooling output is closed.
During this time the "dot" will be flashing.
After the delay period the "dot" will be solid, and the output will close.

Your fridge will not be running during this period.


----------



## peaky

michael_aussie said:


> F3 is the delay between when the set point is reached and the cooling output is closed.
> During this time the "dot" will be flashing.
> After the delay period the "dot" will be solid, and the output will close.
> 
> Your fridge will not be running during this period.



I know this.

I would imagine that the lower you have the F2 setting the more likely the chance of the compressor delay kicking in. The idea of the F3 (compressor delay) setting is to stop the fridge from switching on and off and then on again within a short period of time. I believe 3 minutes is the default and seems to work ok. (my fridge hasn't crapped itself yet)


----------



## DKS

I have delay set at 9 mins,
Fluctuations of ferment temps dont happen all that quick over, say, a two week ferment and adjustments can be made, often towards the end to raise for rests.I cant see a need for a short delay time.Just puting stress on the fridge compressors as far as I can see.
Daz


----------



## peaky

michael_aussie said:


> with all due respect you don't seem to understand.
> It's not a case of "chance".
> The delay happens EVERYTIME your temp rises about the set point.
> 
> When your temperature is rising the following things will occur every time.
> 
> 1. Your temperature will reach your upper set point. According to your settings of F1 and F2 you now want the fridge to start.
> 2. The "dot will start flashing. The STC1000 knows that the temperature is above your upper set point but will not start your fridge until after the delay set by F3.
> 3. After the delay of F3 the dot will be solid, and the output will close.
> 
> This happens every time the temperature is above the upper set point.



I have never seen either of my STC1000's do this.

I have seen the temp rise from F1 setting to hit the F2 setting. The fridge then turns on straight away.
If the temp then drops to the F1 setting the fridge turns off straight away.
If, for any reason, the temp then climbs back up to the F2 within the time set on the F3 setting, the compressor delay kicks in, the light starts flashing and the fridge will not start operating until the F3 specified time has lapsed.


----------



## Amber Fluid

lynchman said:


> whats your email and i will send you the instructions
> 
> cheers lynchman


Mail sent. Thanks.



bradsbrew said:


> Where have you got the temp probe?



I haven't really placed the probe anywhere at the moment. I was going to put it in a glass of water but will probably have it as Felon suggested. i.e. taped to the side of the fermenter insulatd with a piece of sponge.

I don't have anything cnnected to the heating side of it yet but will most likely use a light bulb.

What is happening is:
I turn the temp controller on then shortly after the fridhe goes on and when the fridge drops to 20C (set temp for F1) it switches off. However, the temp still continues dropping and when it gets to 19C (1C set for F2) it switches to heat. I know this works as I have a standard lamp plugged into it at the moment to test.
I open the door to the fridge (manual heating) until it gets to 20C then it switches off. However, I can see it will cycle between these 2 settings quite quickly which makes me think that it is likely to switch more times than really required.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery

peakydh said:


> I have never seen either of my STC1000's do this.
> 
> I have seen the temp rise from F1 setting to hit the F2 setting. The fridge then turns on straight away.
> If the temp then drops to the F1 setting the fridge turns off straight away.
> If, for any reason, the temp then climbs back up to the F2 within the time set on the F3 setting, the compressor delay kicks in, the light starts flashing and the fridge will not start operating until the F3 specified time has lapsed.



+1 
Same thing here


----------



## Florian

michael_aussie said:


> with all due respect you don't seem to understand.
> It's not a case of "chance".
> The delay happens EVERYTIME your temp rises about the set point.



I don't agree with this at all. It wouldn't make any sense for the compressor delay to kick in even if the fridge had already been off for an hour. It will only kick in if the temperature rises to the set point before the delay time is reached, that's the whole point of it. If the fridge has been off for a longer period the compressor already had it's rest and doesn't need an additional delay to start again. So basically, the delay time starts counting as soon as the compressor turns off.

Maybe you want to reconsider who's not understanding things here.


----------



## michael_aussie

peakydh said:


> I have never seen either of my STC1000's do this.






Bada Bing Brewery said:


> +1
> Same thing here






Florian said:


> I don't agree with this at all. It wouldn't make any sense for the compressor delay to kick in even if the fridge had already been off for an hour. It will only kick in if the temperature rises to the set point before the delay time is reached, that's the whole point of it. If the fridge has been off for a longer period the compressor already had it's rest and doesn't need an additional delay to start again. So basically, the delay time starts counting as soon as the compressor turns off.
> 
> Maybe you want to reconsider who's not understanding things here.


I am very sorry peakydh, Bada Bing Brewery and Florian.
I was wrong and you three were correct.
I've deleted my post so that I don't lead others astray.

sorry.


----------



## Nick JD

I typed this into my STC1000's secret keyboard.

while (beer != ready)
{
ferment();
}

Works great. :beerbang:


----------



## peaky

Nick JD said:


> I typed this into my STC1000's secret keyboard.
> 
> while (beer != ready)
> {
> ferment();
> }
> 
> Works great. :beerbang:



Damn! The secrets out!


----------



## felon

Amber Fluid said:


> What is happening is:
> I turn the temp controller on then shortly after the fridhe goes on and when the fridge drops to 20C (set temp for F1) it switches off. However, the temp still continues dropping and when it gets to 19C (1C set for F2) it switches to heat. I know this works as I have a standard lamp plugged into it at the moment to test.
> I open the door to the fridge (manual heating) until it gets to 20C then it switches off. However, I can see it will cycle between these 2 settings quite quickly which makes me think that it is likely to switch more times than really required.




I think the problem here is that you are measuring the air temperature which can fluctuate dramatically. A large quantity of liquid will not vary in temp very quickly. Once you have insulated your probe from the air temp fluctuations by using a piece of foam sponge over it, your probe will be reading closer to the liquid temp and wont be triggering the STC1000 circuits to cool or heat as often.


----------



## altstart

felon said:


> I think the problem here is that you are measuring the air temperature which can fluctuate dramatically. A large quantity of liquid will not vary in temp very quickly. Once you have insulated your probe from the air temp fluctuations by using a piece of foam sponge over it, your probe will be reading closer to the liquid temp and wont be triggering the STC1000 circuits to cool or heat as often.



I overcame this problem by useing the pick up tube from an old keg and sealing the bottom of the tube by welding. I then adapted the lid of the fermenter so that the sterilised tube is in the middle of the wort both horizontally and verticaly the temp sensor then fits down the tube.Cheers Altstart


----------



## stuchambers

I agree with Felon the temp of the liquid is going to rise and fall much more slowly than the air you need to be insulating your temp probe. When I finally get my next brew on Im going to be placing the temp probe in a 3 litre bottle of water next to the fermenter this should give me a more accurate guess of what temp I have achieved in the fermenter.

Cheers Stu


----------



## woodwormm

altstart said:


> I overcame this problem by useing the pick up tube from an old keg and sealing the bottom of the tube by welding. I then adapted the lid of the fermenter so that the sterilised tube is in the middle of the wort both horizontally and verticaly the temp sensor then fits down the tube.Cheers Altstart



i got a mate to weld up a thermowell for me.. works a treat.

the temp fluctuations in the middle of 23litres of wort, takes quite some time. however opening/closing fridge door etc will change air temp very quickly ( i have an air temp probe in there too just for curiosity sakes)

if you can't weld stainless or have a mate who can beerbelly sell's em. 

http://www.beerbelly.com.au/ferment.html


----------



## Bribie G

Thank God I've only got an old fashioned Fridgemate that runs nicely on GW Basic :blink: 

100 IF Beer done
101 KEG
102 ELSE
103 GOTO 100
104 END IF

Works every time although the code for the Pascal empowered TempMate is a bit of a wank.


----------



## Nick JD

BribieG said:


> Thank God I've only got an old fashioned Fridgemate that runs nicely on GW Basic :blink:
> 
> 100 IF Beer done
> 101 KEG
> 102 ELSE
> 103 GOTO 100
> 104 END IF
> 
> Works every time although the code for the Pascal empowered TempMate is a bit of a wank.



Old skool GEek!


----------



## Bats

I had a mate install my STC1000 in a chest freezer. I plan on using this freezer either as a keezer or fermenting fridge. Haven't decided yet.

I have followed the instructions on setting the temperatures as best I can however I must be stupider then I thought and having problems.

I have been pressing the S button and holding to set the F1 temp. It is obviously at the default setting already. I hold the S button whilst setting the temp using the up/down arrows and leave it when at desired temp. What I am noticing is it isn't saving my set temp and automatically defaulting back to the original temp.

How do I save my set temp and what am I doing wrong?

Any links would be appreciated but I haven't found anything useful searching myself. I am stupid though


----------



## going down a hill

Bats said:


> I have been pressing the S button and holding to set the F1 temp. It is obviously at the default setting already. I hold the S button whilst setting the temp using the up/down arrows and leave it when at desired temp. What I am noticing is it isn't saving my set temp and automatically defaulting back to the original temp.


After that press the power button to set the new temp.


----------



## Bats

going down a hill said:


> After that press the power button to set the new temp.



I knew it would have been something so simple.

Did what you said and my problem is solved.

Thanks buddy.


----------



## going down a hill

No sweat, welcome to easy temp control. Dont forget to stick the probe on the outside of your fv for better accuracy.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

going down a hill said:


> No sweat, welcome to easy temp control. Dont forget to stick the probe on the outside of your fv for better accuracy.




Or even in a sealed at one end corny keg diptube inside your fermenter for absolute accuracy.


----------



## bignath

Or in a large container of water.....2lt cordial bottle, 3lt Coke bottle etc.


----------



## Bats

Big Nath said:


> Or in a large container of water.....2lt cordial bottle, 3lt Coke bottle etc.



Would putting the probe in a large container of water keep the fermenter at the same temp?

i.e Would 3L of water (what the probe is in) cool/warm at the same rate as a larger 25L fermenter?

I would have thought 3L would get to temp much quicker than 25L.

It sounds like a scientific question. I was hopeless at science.


----------



## Dars183

I'm hazarding a guess, but I would think that the probe in a bottle would be slower to react to temp changes than probe with just a bit of insulation material protecting it from Air temp changes. 


Waiting for the expert response as I've ordered a STC and awaiting its arrival  

Cheers


----------



## Nick JD

Putting it in a water bottle will help with cycling too much, but since your beer is often a degree or two (can be a lot hotter than you think ~5C with some nutso yeasts) the best place for your probe is in the beer. Second best (what I prefer) is to stick it to some neoprene (old stubbie cooler) and stick the neoprene to the side of the fermenter. This both buffers the cycling, and picks up the fermenter's temp, not the air in the fridge.


----------

